# Treats for training



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

So Ollie just started his puppy training which he did great except for he got an upset stomach from the treats the trainer used to reward him. He had wet runny poop and throw up a little bit. We’ve never given him treats and I’m assuming this happened because it was the first time, the brand was True Chews. Will his stomach eventually get use to this kind of treat and should we let the trainer continue to use them? Or should I try another kind of treat that maybe is better and easier on puppy stomachs? Does anyone know any treats like this?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

That is great that he is doing so well with training.
It sounds as though that brand of treat just doesn’t agree with him. I would definitely bring your own. 
You need something really small, since they are rewarded so many times, so they don’t get too full during a training class.
I use Max & Ruffy’s mini bites (Max & Ruffy's healthy, organic, vegan dog treats | Max and Ruffy's - also at Chewy.com), or the Little Star training treats (https://www.chewy.com/wet-noses-pea...3ORoYLbJv2k-qh9bLKXeXBihCTzZbvDBoCO9sQAvD_BwE).
Both are really small and organic. If you need something that is a “high level” treat, you could also consider cooking some chicken and cutting it up very small. I used that too for a high value reward. Or you could use some of the freeze dried liver treats by Primal or Stella & Chewy’s if he can tolerate raw.
Good luck with the training classes! Is the trainer doing all of the training, or will you be able to participate as well?


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you for your recommendations I’m definitely looking into these. Me and my husband are both part of the entire training class and we are learning so much!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

So happy Ollie is doing well with training! I agree with Kathleen on taking your owns treats for him. If his tummy gets upset easily and you give him a kibble you could just take a handful of those to use as treats! I have never used True Chews to know anything about them.


----------

